# snails for puffers?



## burna (Feb 10, 2004)

do I need to buy freshwater or saltwater snails to feed my puffers? or will either one work? They're brackish.
thanks


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Either one is fine. You can feed them this stuff too.

Live
Brine Shrimps 
Ghost/Grass Shrimps 
Algae Eating Shrimps 
Blood Worms/Black Worms 
Feeder Goldfish 
Clams 
Crayfish 
Mussels

FREEZE DRIED

White Shrimps 
Blood Worms 
Krill

FROZEN

Blood Worms 
Brine Shrimp 
Beefheart


----------



## burna (Feb 10, 2004)

thanks!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Raptor said:


> Either one is fine. You can feed them this stuff too.
> 
> Live
> Brine Shrimps
> ...










you are the man..


----------



## LinearChaos (Apr 22, 2004)

NO FEEDER FISH!!! Brackish puffers are not piscivores, the high fat content of the feeders will lead to kidney and liver problems in your puffer.

No beef heart either


----------



## yogi bear (May 22, 2003)

Yeah right. So my puffers should be dead by now.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

The only caveat I would add to this wonderful list offered by Raptor and quoted by the Pack (who are indeed the men for such a comprehensive list of potential food items), is that you should not catch wild pond snails for them fresh, as snails are a primary host for a multitude of parasites...


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

yogi bear said:


> Yeah right. So my puffers should be dead by now.


 its obviously likely not as healthy as it would have been otherwise, you may have shortened its lifespan as well. Just because the fish isn't DEAD doesn't mean its the right thing to do lol


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

My list is only a refferance to go by a varied diet. feeder fish should not be a staple diet, But maybe a very limited treat. A varied diet is the best key to any fish's health.


----------

